# Log Jack helper for WoodShop



## Veramacor (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey there,

I really like Woodshop's method of getting logs onto a couple of sawhorses before milling (to save on the back). I see that the car jack is employed in doing this.

You explain that you dig a hole to get the car jack under one end of the log for the first lift. I was wondering if you ever considered getting a log jack (attached) to perform that first lift to give the car jack enough room to get under the log. 

The log jacks Ive seen on the net look pretty flimsy and don't look like they could take the weight of a log that WoodShop is handling, but if there were some heavier duty log jacks out there, I presume digging that first hole would be eliminated. I'm definitely going to employ the 'WoodShop lift method' regardless for my first big logs!

What ya think Woodshop?


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2006)

looks like the timber-jack ive seen on baileys and ebay
a cant hook with a stand attachment that can be removed..
i was going to get that,,should i ?
$60 timberjack


----------



## Veramacor (Dec 7, 2006)

Looks like a dual purpose tool to me. Use it as a cant hook and jack the log up a little bit.

The only thing I would worry about is capacity. If this thing can handle a 30 inch monster (heh), I'm going to get one too.

I read they are good for smaller than 16 inchers though. If I can find one that will do up to 30 inches, I'm Definitely getting one


----------



## Veramacor (Dec 7, 2006)

I did a couple calls and there is a company out of Maine that makes a log jack (they call it a timber jack) that they state will handle logs up to 30" with no problem.

http://www.peaveymfg.com

they say you can order their timerjacks with a small hook or a large hook (up to 30" logs).

I asked if they have had problems with it and they say its a pretty solid tool. Let me buy my chainsaw, chainsaw mill first, and I will tell you how it works out!


----------



## woodshop (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey there vermacor, I'm always looking to improve my system. That's one of the reasons I put it out here on AS for all to see, couple thousand heads are better than one kinda thing. 

I've looked at these from time to time for raising smaller logs to cut into firewood so I don't have to cut most of the way through, but then roll the log over to finish it off. But always thought for a 30+ inch monster of a log, there was no way I could ever heave the thing. That 36" 8ft long oak log like the one in the post where I detailed how I get my cants up onto those horses was over 3000lbs. Even a 30 inch 8 footer is gonna be over 2000 lbs using 5lbs per bd ft, which is what wet oak is. Of course looks like that tool will give you some leverage. It's just a matter of if you can move that thing from dead rest.

If you do get one and try it let us all know, I for one would be very interested.


----------



## dustytools (Dec 7, 2006)

I bought one recently and cant remember the brand but it is all steel construction with a thirty six inch handle and will handle eighteen inch oak effortlessly (well almost effortlessly)


----------



## mpapuga (Dec 7, 2006)

http://www.logrite.com/

These tools are pretty indestructable and you can buy the timberjack attachment seperate for these, it is easy to attach and remove. Also available through your Stihl dealer in a different color. 
Mark


----------



## aquan8tor (Dec 7, 2006)

I just got the 60" model with the log jack. WOW what a tool! I haven't tried to lift anything big yet, but it certainly has some major leverage. Also, I was surprised when it came how big around the tubing is. It somehow didn't look quite as sturdy in the pictures. The log jack is also a lot beefier than it looks. It may be a week or more, but I'll post pics when I get a chance to use it.


----------



## aquan8tor (Dec 7, 2006)

I didn't post it, but the one I got is the logrite brand--not that there are a lot of 5' long cant hooks around. I think I'll call it, Big Blue....


----------



## johncinco (Dec 8, 2006)

I've had mine a couple years now and when I go to the woods I never forget gas, oil, or the logrite timber jack. Makes all kinds of things a LOT easier. They are built heavy duty for sure.

I also used it to pull the bumper back into shape after running into a tree, but thats another story.


----------

